# dog foot care



## dfreetly (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey all,

Anybody have a solution to keep a dogs feet from getting sore around the toenails after a couple days of pounding the grasslands? I'm reluctant to use dog boots and I was hoping to find a liquid spray on bandaid or something like that to provide some protection. Has anybody tried ALUSHIELD or ALUSPRAY?

TIA


----------



## dfreetly (Jun 19, 2005)

No replies?

Okay....maybe I've got a goldmine idea....a spray on armor that will protect a hunting dogs feet from the abrasions that are cause by switch grass and all the weedy things growing in the pheasant grasslands. I know its not just a problem for shorthairs since I've seen this problem with labs and wirehairs too. I'll let you know how the ACUSHIELD and ACUSPRAY work.


----------



## Dukem (Oct 14, 2005)

dfreetly,
Let me know how those 2 products work. My lab this year had some problems around the side of the pads on his front paws. I had to leave him in the hunting shack one day while everyone else was out hunting, which I could tell by his looks that it bothered the hell out of him not to be out hunting with us, but the way he was limping I felt sorry for him so I didn't take him with us. I even tried taping on a pair of socks around his paw, but he didn't care for that much either. The vet gave me some cream to apply, not sure what it was called, but the dog just licked it off so that didn't work either. My last resort is the dog boots so let me know how your stuff works.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Post this question in the hunting dog forum up top and you will get a lot of replies.


----------

